# Shark Fishing



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I guess I should first ask where is the best place to try to shark fish in Pensacola? Also what pound test should I use? I know to use a wire leader but how long should it be? Best bait? And how far out does it need to be? All comments will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

I use 10ft 480lb test leaders with 10/0 hooks. We went 2 nights ago east of Portifino fishing with butterflied bonitas in panty hose. We used 2 9/0 reels (1 with 60lb and 1 with 80lb test) and 1 10/0 spooled with 100lb test. Got the baits out by kayak. Managed to catch about a 3 1/2 ft blacktip and had 2 other bites from small sharks.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *bullminnow (6/24/2009)*I use 10ft 480lb test leaders with 10/0 hooks. We went 2 nights ago east of Portifino fishing with butterflied bonitas in panty hose. We used 2 9/0 reels (1 with 60lb and 1 with 80lb test) and 1 10/0 spooled with 100lb test. Got the baits out by kayak. Managed to catch about a 3 1/2 ft blacktip and had 2 other bites from small sharks.


Thats a hell of a setup for 3 footers....better luck next time.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

HAHAHAHHAHA trust me we thought the same........had some friends go out tonight and didnt have any bites in 6 hours. We are gonna be setup at chicken bone at around 6 tonight.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm sure things will get better...Good luck and dont forget the camera.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Follow this link to some photographs and instructions on a beach fishing shark rig. These are the ones I use. There pretty easy and cheap to make once you have the right tools.

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/shark-fishing-leader-bait-rigging/


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

I am not a expert but we used 30 lb mono with a 6' steel leader (i think it was 100lb test) with a 9 hook. It was all we had and it worked weds night. We cut a bonita in half and cut some slits into it to give off some good smells! good luck!


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Once again another 3 foot blacktip :banghead Had 3 nice runs but just didnt get the hooks in em! We took tonight off and will be out tomorrow night in search of a biggun. Hopefully we come back with a nice report.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *bullminnow (6/26/2009)*Once again another 3 foot blacktip :banghead Had 3 nice runs but just didnt get the hooks in em! We took tonight off and will be out tomorrow night in search of a biggun. Hopefully we come back with a nice report.


The surf must be loaded with little ones....Remember..Bullsharks eat other sharks...Not sure if its legal to use a blacktip for bait though.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Well we have been out 3 times in the past week and caught a 3ft or less size black tip each time. We are heading out for a 3am-11am shot.......maybe this will work???


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i have a rig with a ton of 80 lb power pro on it. i also have an eight foot kayak. i'd love to get up with some of you frequent shark fishers for some tips and good fun. ill bring plenty of beer. I wouldn't mind bringing a couple shark steaks to a cookout I'm going to this weekend either. heh.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

We got completely skunked this time :banghead Now we are going to Ft. Pickens tomorrow night :shedevil


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I went with some friends last night fishing in the bay and decided to shark fish a little. We only caught one small blacktip but did have a MONSTER RUN!! This sucker tail whipped a 4' leader and the fray went 2 more feet from the break off point. This shark was no 4 footer. It ran and didn't slow down till the line popped.........BEAST!!

The reason the leader was so short was b/c we were casting from shore not paddling them out.


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Pensacola bay is the place to be close to low tide. take that 3footer and put it on the hook. find a pier close to deep water with low boat trafic. Big bulls really big!Any big bait will work. Bobos jacks whatever. Ft pickens is good but they run everyone out at 8;00 and 10:00 with a nite owl pass. that is not right, we fish at night and what harm does it do for a fisherman to fish at night. I tryed it 3 weeks ago and left upset. I had just got 3 baits out and here comes the park nazzi saying you gota go. next time i go i will have the laws on paper in hand that say i can fish. complaints can change alot of things like this. pickens should be more fisherman friendly! Good luck in the bay.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Ernie, you and your buddy are welcome to ride with me. I have a nite owl, and all the gear. I need a top notch crew.


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

This is what I use. My Fin-Nor 6500 with 15lb line and a 9ft surf rod. I use 2ft of 90lb sevenstrand tied to a 100lb swivel, with 8ft of 60lb or 80lb mono attached to it for spinner sharks and I attach that to my main line with an albright knot. Never been broke off from that the only time I have been broke off was when my main line broke. My leader has never broke.


----------

